# Stories of women eating till they burst



## PandaBear (Nov 17, 2007)

Just wanted to know if there are any stories of women who actually eat too much and burst. Or is this generally not an acceptable topic in this forum?


----------



## mollycoddles (Nov 17, 2007)

PandaBear said:


> Just wanted to know if there are any stories of women who actually eat too much and burst. Or is this generally not an acceptable topic in this forum?



This is an unusual subfetish that I haven't yet seen addressed on this site, but such stories do exist. I would recommend checking out Inviziking (http://invizking.deviantart.com/), Korgfal (http://korgfal.deviantart.com/) or SpratFA (http://spratfa.deviantart.com/). I've also written a couple stories in that genre, visible at http://mcoddles.deviantart.com/


----------



## PandaBear (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks. I will check them out.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 19, 2007)

I found such a story somewhere and didn't see the appeal but to each his/her own.


Dennis


----------



## kropotkin_fan (Nov 22, 2007)

I actually wrote a story in which this occurs, the result of a subplot involving a disastrous eating contest, though it plays only a small rôle in the story as a whole.


----------



## PandaBear (Nov 24, 2007)

Where can I find this story? Would be interested in the whole story to see what happens to all the contestants!


----------

